

There Is Just One Market, Apple Owns It — And Must Be Stopped - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/12/28/there-is-just-one-market-apple-owns-it-and-must-be-stopped/

======
loceng
Pretty sure Google's working on this, with Blackberry hoping for right behind
Apple ...

